# FeatherLite 4" chuck



## Zeke (Feb 11, 2008)

Has anyone knowledge of or experience with the FeatherLite 4", 4 jaw woodturning chuck sold by Peachtree Woodworking?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Never heard of it. Looks like another Nova clone but made out of aluminum.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like they have two different size light duty chucks. Come direct threaded for 1" x 8 tpi, so would need a spindle adapter if upgrade the lathe.

Never had any of my steel chuck slow down lathe speed on any of my lathes. I would be leery of mounting wet wood in one of those chucks.

Would wait for user reviews before even thinking about getting one.

https://www.amazon.com/FeatherLite-Woodturning-Chucks-7557-Chuck/dp/B01GIJNCHY

http://www.ptreeusa.com/turning_lathe_chuck_aluminum.htm


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I've seen them and couldn't figure out any advantage of a lighter chuck. Never had an issue with steel chucks with the lathe getting to speed. With larger bowl blanks it takes a while for the piece to coast to a stop, but it's the mass of the wood more than the chuck. Also, what happens when that aluminum chuck and/or jaws are inevitably dropped on a concrete floor?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> I ve seen them and couldn t figure out any advantage of a lighter chuck. Never had an issue with steel chucks with the lathe getting to speed. With larger bowl blanks it takes a while for the piece to coast to a stop, but it s the mass of the wood more than the chuck.* Also, what happens when that aluminum chuck and/or jaws are inevitably dropped on a concrete floor*?
> 
> - OSU55


My thoughts exactly. It's not going to be a matter of Will you drop it?, but more of When are you going to drop it?. Another, the pressures applied to the jaws when clamping in a blank would more than likely bend one or more jaws outward.It might take some time, but it will happen. I have steel jaws that did that, and are now unusable as wood won't stay in the jaws. Another problem I see, when cutting near the jaws and you get a skip into the jaws, there starts the whittling/carving process.

My Chuck Plates are made of the same material, and when dropped, small dents and ridges appear. For the CP, it's not a big deal, but on a chuck, it certainly is…........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

Just ordered a solid stainless steel Axminster chuck because it's CNC stainless steel block for the body. No rust. Why for the same money buy a light aluminum chuck?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazon / PeachTree & Brown's Best sell these chuck but no info on warranty and silly worry about not slowing down the motor total BS.

Back when midi lathes hit the market eons ago weight of lathe chuck mattered because folks worried about lathe bearings wearing out faster. Major chuck manufactures started offering lighter (3 to 4 lbs) 4-jaw single key chucks accommodate those mini lathes. Those ½ HP motors had no trouble with those chucks. Cannot say anything about those 1/3 HP lathes cause don't know.

Before mini lathes hit the market only way to save money on a lathe chuck is buy less expensive 4-jaw Tommy bar chuck. Because of their thin chuck bodies they also make sense for most mini & midi lathes sold today if buy quality.

When shopping for a lathe chuck cost most important most new and old turners. Wait there is more to it than that! Yes, a lot of inexpensive lathe chucks on the market today that are worth a look but don't over look some traditional brand names like Axminster, Nova, One Way and Vicmarc in your search. All of those brands provide you with more info than just chuck specs. They tell you size lathe there chucks go with, whether you can upgrade that chuck with threaded insert or need a spindle adapter, and optional jaw sets.

At one time every major vendor sold Axminster family of chucks now only see Lee Valley does.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,330,69091,69183&p=70639


----------

